# Log splitter for <$700



## chazcarr (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi guys,

I got the green light to buy a log splitter if I can, but have a budget of $700.  
Can anyone let me know if there is a splitter worth buying at that price?
I split about 3 cords a year and am not too close to a power supply so electrics are out (unless running a generator is really worth it).

Maybe someone here is aware of sales or something that are coming up?   Cheapest I have currently seen is $999 at Lowe's for a 22-ton.

Thank you.


----------



## ccmac (Apr 13, 2015)

I would purchase a used splitter. I bought a "Brave" model. It is the residential version of the "Iron and Oaks" commercial splitter. It is made very stoutly. I paid $700 last year and this thing is a beast. 20 ton and I have not found a log I could not split! Found mine on Craigslist. Take care.


----------



## Jags (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html
I can't vouch for the build of this unit.  As a matter of fact I would have to see one in person before I owned one.  This is the only new gas powered unit that I am aware of in your price range.

In the used market you might get a better deal for a quality machine, but log splitters seem to hold resale value that most other tools don't.


----------



## El Finko (Apr 14, 2015)

Tell the Finance Committee that Lowes is running 18 months interest-free if you sign up for their credit card. Works out to about $50/month over 18 months.
Then tell her how much more time you can devote to "projects for the house" when you no longer have to split by hand.
SLAM DUNK.


----------



## chazcarr (Apr 14, 2015)

El Finko said:


> Tell the Finance Committee that Lowes is running 18 months interest-free if you sign up for their credit card. Works out to about $50/month over 18 months.
> Then tell her how much more time you can devote to "projects for the house" when you no longer have to split by hand.
> SLAM DUNK.


 As long as I don't accidentally call her the Finance Committee that might work out.  Haha


----------



## laxin213 (Apr 23, 2015)

Not sure how you decided to go, but I too have been in the market for a splitter. Budget was tight so I rounded up a bunch of stuff that was garage sale bound and listed it on eBay and made some extra $. That perked up my finance committee. 

Anyhow, some posters were reporting that HD would take Harbor freight 20% or 25% off coupons for the ariens 22T which brings it down to the $800 range plus tax. Some did it online with HD some went to the store or multiple stores. Some managers did it quick some had to sweat it out or got 10% only. Might be worth a shot with your local HD. 

Another thing I did for my husky gas push mower was get a guy in lawn and garden to check on returned models. He found me one 3 stores away that had sat there for 90+ days. I went to that store and the bagger was ripped. I don't care about bagging it's a mulching mower and I ended up talking Down the marked price by another 30%. I got it at 60% of retail . Just another angle to try if you can't get a New one those used ones out front / customer returns ARE negotiable in price!!


----------



## EG GREV NED MIN ELD (Apr 23, 2015)

Got a used huskee with a Briggs 6.5hp for 700 last year. Thing is a beast
Spotless, no leaks and well maintained.
Keep your eye out on the side of the road.


----------



## claydogg84 (Apr 23, 2015)

Check Craigslist. I got my 27 ton Troy Bilt for $750.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 23, 2015)

Around here, finding a decent used splitter is very difficult.  If one happens to appear on CL, it's gone in very short order.

IMO, the $999 DHT 22-ton splitter is the best entry level new splitter VALUE today.  SpeeCo/Huskee/CountyLine 22-ton is in the same ballpark.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 23, 2015)

I would wait and buy the huskee 22 when you saved up enough, you will be happy.....


----------



## laxin213 (Apr 24, 2015)

The 3 I'm looking at:

HD - Ariens 22t w/Subaru -$1,199 (I can get at least 10% hopefully 25or20 HD coup)

TSC - countyline 22t w/Subaru $999 on sale (I don't think I can get any extra discounts)

Lowes - dHT 22t w/ Subaru $999 on sale (I can get 10% not sure if anyone has gotten them to honor HD 20\25%)

Any good opinions comparing all 3? 

From what I've read the ariens 22T is the narrowest wheelbase for storage and for brand name and dealer network ariens has dealers in my area. I'm leaning towards them if I can get it at 999 or less. I've watched CL but personally I'd like to be buying at $500-$600 tips if going used, I realize splitters hold their value but I'd go new if I was only saving 10-15%.


----------



## chazcarr (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah I was heavily leaning towards the Harbour Freight 20 ton, but I have a lot of huge heavy rounds (the reason my splitting axe just wont do) and I think I need one that goes hor/vert just to save my back.


----------



## cachunko (Apr 24, 2015)

I personally wouldn't buy one that wasn't horizontal and vertical.  I've split some huge rounds that would be impossible to pick up.  Just my $0.02.  The HF model would be good 90% of the time.


----------



## Jags (Apr 24, 2015)

cachunko said:


> I personally wouldn't buy one that wasn't horizontal and vertical



For home owner versions, I agree.  As a blanket statement I disagree - A log splitter with a log lift and worktable is my choice - every time.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 25, 2015)

As others have said, $999 is where it's at.  However, if I were still using only three cords per year, I'd still be splitting by hand.  Swinging a maul while listening to the birds chirp and getting paid to exercise is much more enjoyable than hustling next to the drone of a splitter, IMO.

If you're set on buying a splitter, I'd delay until you can budget the extra $250.


----------



## bluedogz (Apr 25, 2015)

Scored my MTD 22-ton on Craigslist for $500- IMHO, splitters are one of those things it's hardly worth buying new.


----------



## Jay106n (Apr 25, 2015)

Keep an eye on CL. Something will come up sooner or later. Otherwise pony up the extra cash and get the 22T Dirty Hand Tools splitter from Lowes. That would probably your best deal new.  I was looking at that one myself but decided to go with the Ariens 22T.

On a side note there are a lot of places around here that rent splitters. You can get them for around $65/day. So if budget is a concern, that may be an option for you. Just get up early and split all day.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 25, 2015)

Jay106n said:


> On a side note there are a lot of places around here that rent splitters. You can get them for around $65/day. So if budget is a concern, that may be an option for you. Just get up early and split all day.


That's what I used to do, when I was trying to process 14-16 cords per year by hand.  I'd get thru 5-6 cords with the maul, and then rent a 22-ton high speed (6 second cycle) for a weekend to slam thru the balance / catch up.  Hard on the body, for that kind of process volume, but definitely more efficient than I am with my 12-second'ish Huskee 22-ton.


----------



## jnaumuk (Apr 26, 2015)

Just curious why more people don't rent? Local Hertz dealer right next to work rents them for $80 starting Friday afternoon and bring back on Monday. I've been accumulating a big pile and just plan to dedicate a weekend to splitting. I may rent it 2x per year and I have to do 0 maintenance and 0 storage. It would take me 5 years before I got my money back, maybe longer.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 26, 2015)

jnaumuk said:


> Just curious why more people don't rent? Local Hertz dealer right next to work rents them for $80 starting Friday afternoon and bring back on Monday. I've been accumulating a big pile and just plan to dedicate a weekend to splitting. I may rent it 2x per year and I have to do 0 maintenance and 0 storage. It would take me 5 years before I got my money back, maybe longer.



1) Ability to split wood any time for as long or as short a duration as one wants . . . i.e. not having to rush. I typically buck up a bunch of wood and then split some and stack it vs. accumulating a large amount of bucked wood and then doing it all at once. If I have a free hour or so I might haul out the splitter some evening and work a bit at it.

2) Distance and accessibility to rental store. Closest place to rent a splitter for me would be 20-30 minutes away . . . and that's assuming on the day I would like to rent a splitter that no one else has reserved it.

3) Amount of wood expected to split. If you split up a lot of wood it may make more sense to own a splitter vs. renting a splitter if you only use a small amount.

That said . . . renting for many folks . . . is a very good option.


----------



## chazcarr (Apr 27, 2015)

yeah I currently rent.
Not bad but the Depot is the only place I can rent from near me and the splitters are beaten to hell.  Guy had to try 3 different ones before he found a working one.  I was also thinking of getting rid of the truck and not being able to tow anymore.  That would mean owning or having a rental delivered.

But mostly the reason for me is that I have a 17 month old daughter and another baby on the way in October and I just don't have the free time I used to and would like to be able to split some of these monster rounds I have whenever the moment is right.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 27, 2015)

The moment will cease being right in October.  [emoji12]

<-- two young'uns at home, no spare moments


----------



## laxin213 (Apr 27, 2015)

I think CL is your best option at 700 limit. HF has that 20T splitter with predator engine for under 700$. One home depot in my area had a customer returned cub cadet (MTD) 25T with a Honda engine for $980. I took a look at it and it looked like it was BEAT UP. lots of rust and scratches. The guy must have pulled it behind his truck all during a buffalo winter. Salt = corrosion. That being said you could try going to lowes, HD and having their CS desk check their lawn and garden returns the units sometimes get returned for no good reason and you might luck into something. I did that with my push mower and I was able to negotiate on the price, after I knew it was a return and they said make an offer its been here 4 months. Going strong 2 years later....


----------



## laxin213 (May 3, 2015)

Did you decide on  anything yet? Lowes has the DHT 22 ton for $999 plus a 10% off coupon you're at 900. I think you should take a hard look at that I realize it's $200 over budget but maybe you could get a shade more off and get a floor model or something, call around the lowes in your area,  it's a really good splitter close to your budget


----------



## chazcarr (May 4, 2015)

laxin213 said:


> Did you decide on  anything yet? Lowes has the DHT 22 ton for $999 plus a 10% off coupon you're at 900. I think you should take a hard look at that I realize it's $200 over budget but maybe you could get a shade more off and get a floor model or something, call around the lowes in your area,  it's a really good splitter close to your budget



Haven't decided yet.  Where is the 10% off coupon that everyone is talking about.  Looked in the paper and couldn't find anything.
Thank you


----------



## laxin213 (May 4, 2015)

I know of 3 ways to get 10% off at lowes:

1.If you move through the post office you can get a change of address form online, and it will have a 10% off coupon in there. 

2. Military active or retired with ID get 10% off

3. You can buy coupons on eBay. Several sellers will sell ones you can get in the mail or print out via your email. Some sellers will sell 5 of the 10% off printable coupons for $5. I usually do that one, and when you're talking about saving $100, that $5 purchase is a no brainier


----------



## BrotherBart (May 4, 2015)

Lowe's also now gives 10% off with a VA ID card.


----------



## chazcarr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to update here on what has occurred.  I don't want to sound braggy, but my combined Father's day/birthday gifts came in and I am so grateful for what I ended up with.

First off my mom sent me a new Timberline Sharpener:




Then my dad sent over a new chain:




Then my wife allowed me to get a 25 ton Cub Cadet splitter from the landscaping business a town over.  It has less than 10 hours of use.  I tried it and it started on the first pull.  New oil/filter/and premium gas in it already.  It is filled with Shell hydraulic fluid.  








Can't wait for the rain to stop now so I can try this stuff out.  I have a side yard full of logs.

Thanks for all the help you guys gave.  I think I did pretty good here.


----------



## laxin213 (Jun 16, 2015)

I looked at that splitter as well. You did good - mind me asking what you got it for price wise? Nice Honda engine

Timberline has a $15 rebate now - contact them on Facebook.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice!  You're all set for work, now.

I wish my mom bought me useful gifts.  I got this for my b-day:


----------



## chazcarr (Jun 17, 2015)

laxin213 said:


> I looked at that splitter as well. You did good - mind me asking what you got it for price wise? Nice Honda engine
> 
> Timberline has a $15 rebate now - contact them on Facebook.



Forgot that part, I paid $999 for it.  It was for sale at $1299 and I called and said I was just about to buy a Huskee 22 for $999 from TSC and he said if I bring him the cash now it is mine.  So I did.  This is much more ruggedly built than the Ariens 22 ton or Huskee 22.  Plus pro built and tested which is nice.

I can't get the rebate because it was purchased from Amazon.


----------



## chazcarr (Jun 17, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Nice!  You're all set for work, now.
> 
> I wish my mom bought me useful gifts.  I got this for my b-day:



Well my mother bought me two of these NESTS before.  At first I wasn't so sure but now I love being able to see the temp in my house (and by default the run time of my stove) from anywhere with a cell connection.
I bet you have already sat there changing colors all day.  I would have.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 17, 2015)

lol... I installed it in my son's nightlight last night.  He likes it.

Will have to check out the Nest.


----------

